# Battlewagon Dimensions



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know the dimensions of the GW Battlewagon?

Ive got a few models that might be a similar size and was thinking about converting them, but need to know the exact dimensions.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well your not going to get the exact deminsions since that is against forum rules. However, if you have a landraider, the battlewagon is about the same size.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Its roughly a LR long, 4/5 LR wide, and 1 1/4LR high (1 3/4 if you add the Kill kannon)...

And not a single measurement :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

jakkie said:


> Its roughly a LR long, 4/5 LR wide, and 1 1/4LR high (1 3/4 if you add the Kill kannon)...
> 
> And not a single measurement :wink:


What are the dimensions of a LR?:laugh:

Maybe i should just buy the battlewagon models i guess...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

or just build your own BW useing a 1/35th scale tank as the base for it, and then you end up with a nice unique BW of your own design


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Just tried doing a google and ebay search for some 1:35 tanks, most of them are up around $30. 

Might have to look in a store that sells cheap chinese stuff.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

even some of the cheapy toy tanks you can get for kids, can be a good base for a battle wagon. and when you look on ebay, look for old second hand tanks, dosent matter if bits are missing, or there damaged, they can still make a good base for a funky ork Battle wagon


----------

